
Official Skype account on Twitter hacked by Syrian Electronic Army - wahnfrieden
https://twitter.com/Skype/status/418495453471068161
======
wahnfrieden
"Don't use Microsoft emails(hotmail,outlook),They are monitoring your accounts
and selling the data to the governments.More details soon #SEA"

------
cordite
No longer available, in case someone has a screenshot, though I don't expect
anything fancy in it.

